# curado e7 or e5?



## ducksandfish (Jul 11, 2005)

i am thinking of going to academy within the next few hrs to purchase the e7.any pro's or cons?i currently use the mg 50 but i'm worried about the 7 to 1 ratio being to fast for slow applications.any imformation or criticism gladly accepted.i have looked for feed back on these issues since i've been home from work to no avail.like i said,i want to get this reel tonight so the quicker responce the better.thanks for your time,christopher


----------



## ducksandfish (Jul 11, 2005)

also is it comparable to the mg 50 as far as distance and durability?


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

Everyone I've talked to that has got one for saltwater purchased the e7. I think it would be better to have a little faster retrieve than a slow one. And because it's not made of magnesium it will definately be more saltwater resistant than the mg, not sure about casting distance though..


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

I like the 7:1 ratio for using poppong corks / top waters, however I like the slower retrieve for soft plastics / spoons. I like the ability to make up line fast when fishing popping corks / maulers / etc. I find I retrieve to fast when fishing soft plastics with my 7:1 reels. Hope this helps.


----------



## ducksandfish (Jul 11, 2005)

appreciate the reply red ag.that's exactly what i wanted to know.maybe i could put it on my topwater rod for this specific application-topwaters.i was thinking it might be to fast for winter fishing with tails and corkys.christopher.i decided to wait until tomorrow afternoon to purchase,too many tall boys.christopher.


----------



## ducksandfish (Jul 11, 2005)

alex258.didn't see your reply,thank you.just wondering if i can slow it down enough.christopher.


----------



## RagenStienke (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm having this exact same delimna. I wish Shimano would have just left well enough alone with the 6.2:1.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I'd get the E7 and just reel slower if you have to.


----------



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

The e5 with a 5:1 ratio takes in 21" of line per crank
The MG50 with a 6.2:1 ratio takes in 25" of line per crank
The e7 with a 7:1 ratio takes in 30" of line per crank

The old ABU reels were 2.8:1 and took in about 13' per crank, when ABU went to a 4:1 high speed we all thought that was just too fast........

Get the e7, you can adapt your retrieve speed. You can slow down with the e7 but you can't speed up the e5.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Mike B Fishin said:


> Get the e7, you can adapt your retrieve speed. You can slow down with the e7 but you can't speed up the e5.


Precisely


----------



## WaderLoo (Jan 19, 2009)

I use the E5 and I like it the retrieve is just right for slow sinking baits like a corky and fishing cold water I have had good luck so far. Lets see if it holds up!


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*Suggestion.....*

Soft plastics and top waters 7-1, 5-1 for crankbaits and spinner baits


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

e7 by far!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I still have the old green curado's, I just fish fresh so they last forever. I bought a B38 which is 3.8 to 1 just for special applications this time of year. I don't use that reel often, I just slow the retrieve on the faster reels.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

i got both..but i agree with Mke B Fishing if u are going to buy one reel..go for e7


----------

